# Marketplace ad



## Malky (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me how to post an ad in the Marketplace section as it keeps telling me I am not authorised to perform this function
Regards


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I’m sure Hoggy will be along soon to answer your question


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Malky, 7 years & only 1 post  No wonder you don't have access. You need to be a genuine contributor.  
Try again, you should now have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## tullis (Nov 7, 2013)

@Hoggy - I wonder if you could tweak my permissions as well please, so that I can post a car for sale in the Marketplace.
I've been a forum reader and lurker for nearly 9 years with only one post and a couple of replies. But I'm putting my Mk1 up for sale and I'd like to give forum members the chance to see it first.
Many thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tullis said:


> @Hoggy - I wonder if you could tweak my permissions as well please, so that I can post a car for sale in the Marketplace.
> I've been a forum reader and lurker for nearly 9 years with only one post and a couple of replies. But I'm putting my Mk1 up for sale and I'd like to give forum members the chance to see it first.
> Many thanks.


Hi, PM'd you.
Hoggy.


----------

